# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme?

## ARIANI_TB

Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme në Kosovë?

----------


## AlbaneZ

*BEHGJET PACOLLI (AKR)*

Vetem te mira do kete Kosova nga ai.

----------


## Le dévoué

E ardhmja i takon Rinis,

 W

----------


## roni_s

*Kape njerin mshoi tjetrit.....#pupulli shqip!

Cilido qe te jete do t' korruptohet.*

----------


## EuroStar1

Te gjitheve ne liste edhe pse nuk e kan te shkruar... mbiemri ju mbaron me " VIC"

Une votoj Albinin si i vetmi Shqiptar aty dhe qe po punon per Shqiptaret dhe per Bashkim

----------


## Hotlani

Hashim thaçi

----------


## Station

Unë nuk votova sepse nuk votoj në Kosovë...por pyetja më duket pa kuptim në formën si është shtruar.
Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve do jetë ai që do mari shumicën e mbështetjes nga populli......cilido qoftë ai.

----------


## loneeagle

> Te gjitheve ne liste edhe pse nuk e kan te shkruar... mbiemri ju mbaron me " VIC"
> 
> Une votoj Albinin si i vetmi Shqiptar aty dhe qe po punon per Shqiptaret dhe per Bashkim


100% dakort me postimin me siper.

----------


## Brari

un votova behxhet pacollin.
pse behxhetin..

sepse behxheti nuku eshte marre me vrasje..
sepse behxheti pasurine e ka krijuar me aftesine e tij personale..pa ja vjedhur resurset.. kosoves apo shkiperise..
sepse behxheti deri sa ka ditur te krijoje nje kompani serioze biznesmenore.. do te dije te administroje dhe shtetin e kosoves..
sepse behxheti ka dhen prova per altruizem..humanizem e konstruktivitet ne vitet e fundit..
sepse behxheti nuku i felliq duart e xhepat me lemoshe te mafies e te kopilave te tendero-hajnisë..

etjetj.. gjera pozitive.. te cilat nuk i ka askush tjeter ne ate listen qe ka vene sondazh-beresi..

tjeret pa perjashtim kan te meta te dukshme..

psh is mutafa .. fort ja kande pasurimin.. e fort ja kande mos me i dal ballas mafies polpotiste qe ka zaptuar kosoven..
albin kurti.. eshte nje enveruc qosist .. kulish i edvinit e erion veli paskal gjinushve.. nje simpatizant i masakres se 21 janarit.. nje anti-rrug kombi.. pra nje spekulant i gjoja bashkimit..

hashimin e vleresoj per disa veprime konstruktive.. ne rrafshin diplomatik.. e ne menyrat si ka ditur te formoje qeverisje pluraliste..  por ndoshta ne rrafshin financiar e ne luft kunder korrupsionit..nuku ka shkelqyer..

pra behxheti duhet si kryeminister..

kuptohet.. nese nuku do lejoje.. qe direktivat e selim rozistave ti diktojne politiken..

..

----------


## EuroStar1

> un votova behxhet pacollin.
> pse behxhetin..
> 
> 
> ..


Nuk ka nevoje per shpjegime se dihet brar ! .... eshte baxhanak me Berishen

----------


## KOKASHTA

Pls merrni sali berishen meqe e doni dhe aq shume

----------


## prishtina75

Ramush Haradinaj.

----------


## Ceni-1

Keta qe jane ne list asnjerin prej tyre .

----------


## ARIANI_TB

SONDAZH i Gazetës Ditore: Mbi 50% e votuesve dëshirojnë që Albin Kurti të jetë Kryeministër i ardhshëm i Kosovës!

Prej datës 24 shkurt, deri me 28 shkurt, Gazeta Ditore ka lansuar një sondazh me pyetjen: “Cili nga këta politikanë duhet të jetë Kryeministër pas zgjedhjeve së ardhëshme në Kosovë? (Emrat janë renditur sipas alfabetit)”, dhe është një rezultat që mund të pasqyrojë edhe rezultatet e zgjedhjeve të ardhëshme parlamentare në Kosovë.

Në Facebook nuk është mundësia e ndaljes së rrymës dhe mbushjes së fletushkave të votimit ‘pa kanar’. Gjithashtu në Facebook nuk mund të votojnë të vedkurit. Por, në Facebook mund të ekzistojë mundësia që në votim të merr pjese edhe një numër i votuesve që nuk janë të regjistruar në Kosovë. Por, sipas statistikave të Gazetës Ditore, në këtë sondazh kanë marrë pjesë 94% të votuesve që kanë votuar nga Kosova.
Mëposhtë mund të shikoni edhe rezultatet

Votues në sondazh: 6,115 Votes profile të Facebook-ut
Renditja sipas votave:
1. Albin Kurti (LVV) – 3.108 vota = 50.82%
2. Hashim Thaqi (PDK) – 907 vota = 14.83%
3. Ramush Haradinaj (AAK) – 771 vota = 12.60%
4. Isa Mustafa (LDK) – 601 vota = 9.82%
5. Behgjet Pacolli (AKR) – 258 vota = 4.21%
6. Atifete Jahjaga – 115 vota = 1.88%
7. Slobodan Petroviq (SLS) – 24 vota = 0.39%
- Ndonjë kandidatë tjetër… – 331 vota = 5.41%

Në Sondazh janë 300 komentime të ndryshme rreth sondazhit, dhe mbi 550 pëlqime të po të njejtit sondazh.

Sondazhi është ende i hapur në fanpage të Gazetës Ditore në Facebook. Për të votuar, klikoni këtu./GazetaDitore.com


http://gazetaditore.com/2013/02/28/s...hem-i-kosoves/

----------


## Brari

eurostar..

kur genjen dikush se nuk di i thon.. i marrë..
kur genjen dikush per dicka qe mir e din..i thon shpifs..

euro..po pse nuku e respekton vehten..?
pse ke kaq zell te vertshpallesh si shpifs..

te jep kenaqesi kjo mo..

berisha thua..baxhanak me pacollin..

pd-ja thua ma ka helmuar babanë..

gjynah ku perfundove..

----------

